# EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

JUST EPIC


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

looks like some of the old waterwall panels in the hartford ct power plant- pad weld over pad weld...over pad weld


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

Words do no justice......


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (65dunebuggy)*








does the turbo still spin?!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

apparently it could hold a massive ........5psi


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Trevis)*

It's not a tumor!


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

great


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

that's a lot of weld wire... *LOL*

I wanna see that bad boy running, glowing red hot, and cracking in 9 billion places as it rips its self apart. 
I feel bad for the turbo.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (xanthus)*

Hot. I want one. That will be the next hot addition for the rat rod/rusty beater style car at the shows.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vfarren)*

Looks like it was welded with thermite.


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (XClayX)*

That is possibly the worst fab work i've EVER seen


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MK1FAN4LIFE)*

wow. just. 

wow.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Just more proof that anyone can weld but not many can be called a Welder
Fab jobs like that keep me in business so thanks !


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

lol


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot??


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

If it doesnt work on the car I know a few galleries that might want it as a sculpture (insert roll eyes smilie)


----------



## OneHotJetta (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm usually just a fab form lurker, but WOW!?
That is the nicest maniturbadownpipeocharger I've ever seen!


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

reminds me of the elephant man


----------



## rottenbastard666 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (G60syncro)*

my thoughts exactly


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

INSANE! i cant believe someone wated their time working on that thing





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (epjetta)*

Where did it come from? Does anyone know what car its supposed to be for?
It is quite the most amazingly bad piece of fabrication I have ever seen. My cat has made better welds than that by standing on the torch!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

That failed? I can't believe it...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail ([email protected])*

Ive been in the market for a turbo mani, where can i get one of these?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Where did it come from? Does anyone know what car its supposed to be for?
It is quite the most amazingly bad piece of fabrication I have ever seen. My cat has made better welds than that by standing on the torch!









It was from a Renault.


----------



## mk3vrgolfn (May 10, 2006)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

that turbo has some nasty STD


----------



## splitmeister. (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (mk3vrgolfn)*

i dont think theres an ointment to clean that up.
It looks like an old sunken ship.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (splitmeister.)*

LOL... I've seen some caveman welds, but that takes the cake. I didn't know Ray Charles had a welder


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

That ish is tight I want to see it back on and pumpin out more than 5 pounds. Custom FTW


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (blubullet509)*

Hey now, you guys quit makin' fun of my craftsmanship


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

Awesome, looks like a molten steel diarrhea dump.


----------



## FabricatorX (Aug 3, 2007)

It's now on it's way to Honda-Tech right now...


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I just double checked. It was from a renault 19 16v turbo
Considering it's french it may have came from the factory like that.


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

Just showed this to my welder friends...















This got me wondering how much it weighs


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

wow....just wow....


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

Shivver me timbers!! atleast you have a good anchor for your boat...


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

how much shipped to 06514?


----------



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (bulldogger72)*

Does it bite??


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

wow, just wow....


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (wantacad)*

I think the concept of root and cover passes were lost on this one....


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I think the concept of root and cover passes were lost on this one....

I think the concept of watching where you weld was lost on this one.


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

Good enough, SHIP ER!!!


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (blowndub)*

Note: only for high boost applications. Not recommended for highway use.


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

i bet the dude that welded this thought he did a magnificent job... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (DjarumSplasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DjarumSplasher* »_i bet the dude that welded this thought he did a magnificent job... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
oh come on, you know at one time every guy in here has taken a sh!t and thought it was the most spectacular thing ever. It's the same concept here.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Ive been in the market for a turbo mani, where can i get one of these?

The trash... or a medical waste facility


----------



## Bora Lab (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (g60vwr)*

Yeah...i definitely just threw up in my mouth a bit. Oh, the horror.


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstreets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstreets* »_how much shipped to 06514?

Holy S**t that is the funniest crap I have ever heard and seen!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (xbluewaterx)*

i know who ill be calling when i want a tubular manifold for my 1.8t!!!!


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

Where can I get in touch with the guy so he can build-up a whole turbo-back for me??


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

i just want to know if that made it on the car or not


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

I wasn't even close to being that bad the first time I used a welder!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (mudanddust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mudanddust* »_i just want to know if that made it on the car or not

It was removed from a car where it had been running on for quite some time.


----------



## JF1283MK3VR6 (Mar 21, 2007)

I seriously laughed until I cried and had coffee coming out of my nose at the coffee shop when I read this thread and saw the pictures.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

what gets me is that he could have spent 30 minutes with a grinder and made it look a million times better. Half assed to say the least. 
I would guess that it would bring serious cash at a art gallery in Manhattan though -


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (welderdood)*

F**K AROCK.


----------



## geez1234 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Pigsdofly)*

Heavy Six could make a better weld than that...


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (geez1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geez1234* »_Heavy Six could make a better weld than that...

But only bladeing at a 45.
BWhhhaaaaa


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

guys come on...can you even classify that as a turbo? u couldn't even sell that for scrap, thanx to things like that, our world is being poluted...well that and domestic cars...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (garef001)*

So they just welded the turbo straight the manifold? 
I can barely tell what i'm looking at.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_So they just welded the turbo straight the manifold? 
I can barely tell what i'm looking at.

It looks like it got sooo hot that the stock melted itself to the turbo...


----------



## adamoutler (Apr 13, 2005)

Good god, that's horrible. I've welded only 2 or 3 times in my life and I'm confident I could make it look better then that.
For sure it's not just heat welded or melted. You can see the different colored oxidation which indicates welding all over that sucker.


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

How much for it? It looks like something made by GM! lol


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_I just double checked. It was from a renault 19 16v turbo
Considering it's french it may have came from the factory like that.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_JUST EPIC









































































Merry Syphilis & Clappy New Year.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

GOOD LAWD!


----------



## Goose Faber (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

I think i just threw up a little bit. As a fabricator that is just terrible i mean words cannot describe that mess


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Goose Faber)*

that makes me sick....


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (G60syncro)*

oh my god. what were they thinking thats tragic


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Taxidub_3281)*

here is another "gem"


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_here is another "gem"









At least they are using quality hardware like $26.78 fitting.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
At least they are using quality hardware like $26.78 fitting.


and a 100 dollar welder


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

and a 100 dollar welder









The machine or the waste of human flesh that did it?


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (mechsoldier)*

blink blink blink..... [email protected]#$ %$#&@ *&*^%$ twitch twitch


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (lilgreydentwagen)*








Does not compute....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (G60syncro)*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (RedDevil)*

MOAR!






























































































_Modified by diive4sho at 5:13 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (diive4sho)*

I'm not a welder, but I can even tell there is something wrong with that weld...


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

I love the first one.. Imageine that being on a car that just smoked your all shiny tig welded and pollished shiny car.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that is a rad crustation youv got there!....


----------



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*

make it stop!!!! please!!!


----------



## dubcitypassat (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1990calypso)*

That first one looks like it came off of an srt4 hahaha. Whoever welded these um... things.... should have their hands removed so they can never weld again. hahahaha


----------



## realstreet (Jul 6, 2008)

wow all of this stuff is scary. i can't beleive people run stuff like that on their cars. i bet that manifold has 3 spools of wire on it. that or 50 stick electrodes. hah


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (RedDevil)*

the first pic looks like a tumor. can't tell where the manifold ends and the turbo begins.
a couple Fast and the Furious quotes that come to mind
"...you can't handle NOS you'll blow yourself to pieces..."
"...now me and the mad scientist have to go through and replace the piston rings you fried..."
-----------------------------
i'd like to see a DIY thread by these guys
step 1. collect materials and set on ground
step 2. weld until you can't see anymore
step 3. let cool
step 4. weld more


----------



## turboabaaj (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (vwpoorboy)*

this is great!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_MOAR!










... is that _brazed_ together?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

Hello to all those from Retro Renault reading this


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

LMAO who are these people???


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

i cant believe those......


----------



## FabricatorX (Aug 3, 2007)

Why wont this thread die? lol


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Because it's an EPIC fail!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

More FAIL!!!


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (defcon4)*

Reminds me of the retard that did the exhaust on my old CQ:








At least I managed to do better!!










_Modified by G60syncro at 5:40 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I could weld better with a stick and peanut butter..
Steve-


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

PROVE IT!!!


----------



## psychoactive (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: EPIC - welding turbo manifold fail (Bazmcc)*

it looks like it has leprosy...
or herpies


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

herpes symplex 23


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

ya know ... the subsequent "fails" that were posted looked terrific compared to the first ... piece. My first thought after seeing the initial post was did it melt cause the welding was bad or something... then realized that that WAS the welding ... the molten metal dude took a diahretic crap left it out to petrify... heckuva way to integrate turbo parts with a manifold/downpipe design... <sheesh> 
the pictures that were posted afterward on got better ... MUCH better!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

holy crap this thread is still here


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

oh my gawd ! this is the best thread in Fabrication !!!

i think the guy was trying to weld 1/16" steel with a 1/4" rod , or he dropped this kit in an erupting volcano or something.
:beer:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

:what:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

lol,

the customer could have probably built a better manifold with 2 tubes of JBWeld, a hacksaw and some fence posts from home depot. !!!


----------



## Sauer_Rab (Jul 26, 2010)

D-I-S-G-U-S-T-I-N-G..........looks like a tumor


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

To me it looks like the dude did some hilbilly tig welding on the first one. 

Step one: Insert electrode into stinger 

Step two: Take additional electrode and break all of the flux off

Step three: Crank up the welder

Step four: Strike arc and subsiquently start dipping the second rod into arc as you do so with tig and make a molten blob of crap.

Step five: Let cool over night then install in your car........


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Blast from the past thread ressurection !!!!!!

I just found this old thread in my profile.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Feel bad for that Garrett Turbo it deserved so much better like the loving arms of a 1.8t owne....... Nevermind


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Holden McNeil said:


> here is another "gem"


atleast this one was 2 separate pieces.. a hideous manifold, and an ebay turbo! atleast this guy used $3 worth of flanges and bolts to build this one, rather than just weld the manifold STR8 to the turbo!

looks like someone used the long-arc, or SPRAY ARC method to weld it tho..


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

G60syncro said:


> Reminds me of the retard that did the exhaust on my old CQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

simply installing the muffler box correctly would not have been retarded 

flames need to be rotated 180 degrees in the y direction....


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Got two for yall


















It was coated AFTER being welded like that....


----------

